

Idea HN: QR inside video for ad's - winkv

USE CASES:
1. SOCIAL:you are watching tv with friends ad is shown,u might want to know more about product/buy it.You just need to click with qr app.
2. CROWD: You are at times square(or a place like that!) ad is shown u want to buy it.You can buy it/know it instantly.
3. NO_CABLE:You are watching ad in a medium which does not have two way connection.
ADVANTAGE FOR AD COMPANIES:
1. They can catch/track you where they cannot in general track.
2. They have something measurable
3. They connect with you instantaneously.
IDEA:
Idea is to create a simple platform where ad companies will provide the link where they expect the user to land or create a page for their brand on the site and upload their video.QR would be generated based on the link and encoded in a video.All the traffic will go through our platform and would provide rich analytics.
NEED UR INPUTS:
1.Is this a viable idea?
2. Are there already companies that do it(i googled it couldn't find anything substantial)
3. what do u think? should i try working on this
criticisism is welcome :)
======
qrlawified
<http://zeebox.com/>

------
argumentum
QR codes are too small. The user would have to walk up to the TV.

Also Shazaam is doing it with their music fingerprinting.

~~~
mchannon
Most TV's can display a QR code (as long as it's not too detailed), but the
main issue is the dwell time. I've yet to meet an app that can go from off-in-
pocket to scanned QR code in less than 5 seconds. Add in user reaction time
and decision time and you've pretty much wasted a 30 second infomercial spot.
Might not be such a bad idea for 60+-second infomercials though, as long as
they keep reminding the viewer that the code is coming up.

